# Leaked Xinjiang Papers Confirm The Chinese Communist Party Is Full Of Lying Murderers



## The Purge (Nov 19, 2019)

Read the whole INFORMATIVE article
*The Federalist ^ *| 11/19/2019 | Helen Raleigh

_Unprecedented leaked documents confirm the Chinese Communist Party is committing ethnic cleansing, and lying about it to its own people and the world._


The _New York Times’_ Asia correspondents Austin Ramzy and Chris Buckley dropped a bombshell last Saturday by reporting on the Xinjiang Papers, a 403-page collection of reportedly classified documents including speeches by Chinese leader Xi Jinping and other Communist Party officials on plans to carry out the massive incarceration of the Uyghur Muslim minority in Xinjiang and government directives instructing local officials how to coerce Uyghur students to return home with lies and threats.

The leak of such classified documents out of China is unprecedented. Ramzy said on Twitter that the person who leaked these documents was from the Chinese political establishment and “expressed hope that the disclosure would prevent party leaders, including Xi Jinping, from escaping culpability for the mass detentions.” We should thank this leaker for risking his or her life to expose the true evil of the Chinese Communist Party (CCP) in their own words. The Xinjiang Papers confirm what the CCP is doing in Xinjiang is an ethnic cleansing, and the CCP is ruthless and untrustworthy.

*State-Conducted Torture, Rape, and Imprisonment*
The United Nation defines ethnic cleansing as “a purposeful policy designed by one ethnic or religious group to remove by violent and terror-inspiring means the civilian population of another ethnic or religious group from certain geographic areas.” Some of the coercive practices used to remove civilian populations include “torture, arbitrary arrest and detention, extrajudicial executions, rape and sexual assaults, severe physical injury to civilians, confinement of civilian population in ghetto areas, forcible removal, displacement and deportation of civilian population.” These have happened and are still ongoing in Xinjiang, a supposedly “autonomous territory” in northwest China and home to many ethnic minorities in China.

There are about 14 million Uyghur Muslims living in Xinjiang. Between one to three million of them have been sent to “re-education camps” since 2014, most without any criminal charges. Inside these camps, Uyghurs are reportedly ”forced to pledge loyalty to the CCP and renounce Islam, sing praises for communism and learn Mandarin. Some reported prison-like conditions, with cameras and microphones monitoring their every move and utterance.” An international tribunal also found evidence of forced organ harvesting inside these camps.

Uyghur women probably suffer the worst: rapes, sexual assaults, forced implants of contraceptive devices, and even forced abortions inside the camps. They are not safe outside the camp either. There are reports of either forced marriages to Han Chinese men or co-sleeping arrangements against these women’s will. In these cases Chinese men who are assigned to monitor Uyghur women whose husbands were sent to camps sleep in the same bed as these women.

Besides unspeakable human suffering, Uyghurs are losing their religious sites and cultural heritage. It was reported that more than two dozen mosques and Muslim religious sites have been partly or completely demolished in Xinjiang. Researchers believe hundreds more, smaller mosques and shrines have also been bulldozed, but they lack access to records to prove it.

The magnitude of cultural destruction appears to surpass what happened under Chairman Mao’s Cultural Revolution (1966-1976). Uyghurs are concerned that with adults locked away and mosques razed to the ground, their children will grow up without any knowledge of their cultural and religious identify. What Beijing has done and continues to do in Xinjiang is nothing short of ethnic cleansing.

*The Chinese Communists Want Ethnic Cleansing..........SEE MORE!!!*

*-------------*

*“a purposeful policy designed by one ethnic or religious group to remove by violent and terror-inspiring means the civilian population of another ethnic or religious group from certain geographic areas”

Perfectly describes mass immigration into the United States from the nations of Mexico AND south, with muslim nations running TERRORISTS and SHARIA RULED people into invading our culture!!!
*


----------



## Zorro! (Nov 20, 2019)

CHINA: What lies beyond China’s crushing of the Uighurs.

She says that her father was locked up "as a way to send a message to us here in Australia", she tells me through an interpreter, her husband, Mehmet Celepci.

The couple has been defying Beijing's intimidation tactics, speaking out for the Uighurs' plight. "Every Uighur family in Australia has a relative who has either died or is in a concentration camp at the moment, but cannot talk about it," says Mehmet of the 2000 or so Uighurs who call Australia home.​


----------



## Zorro! (Nov 20, 2019)

XI IS NOT ACTING OUT OF STRENGTH, BUT OUT OF FEAR: The Middle Kingdom frays on its borderlands. China is fragile in Xinjiang and Hong Kong.


----------



## Zorro! (Nov 20, 2019)

Maps show 500 suspected ‘re-education’ camps and prisons where China is locking up and torturing its Muslim minority.

Weird!  Where is the Left that screams in anguish over "social justice"?


----------



## wamose (Nov 27, 2019)

We shouldn't be dealing with these animals. We need to decouple from these communist assholes.


----------



## Confounding (Nov 27, 2019)

wamose said:


> We shouldn't be dealing with these animals. We need to decouple from these communist assholes.



HA!

As if we'd ever choose morality over money.


----------



## CWayne (Nov 27, 2019)

China is corrupt and murderous!?  In other news, water is still wet.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 27, 2019)

Zorro! said:


> Maps show 500 suspected ‘re-education’ camps and prisons where China is locking up and torturing its Muslim minority.
> 
> Weird!  Where is the Left that screams in anguish over "social justice"?



Trump is the only world leader standing up to the ChiComs


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 27, 2019)

Clearly, the Board Progressives only pretend to care about Muslims and religious persecution, those ChiComs checks are too dependable


----------



## Zorro! (Nov 27, 2019)

wamose said:


> We shouldn't be dealing with these animals. We need to decouple from these communist assholes.


We are in the process of that.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 27, 2019)

Amazing that our local "I <3 Jihad" Progressives are silent on their ChiCom paymasters


----------



## Zorro! (Nov 27, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Amazing that our local "I <3 Jihad" Progressives are silent on their ChiCom paymasters


Yes, whine and wail over some waterboarding but mum as a church mouse over a million and half Muslim men in Chinese prison camps while Chinese officials are stationed in their homes and sharing the bed with their wives.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 27, 2019)

Zorro! said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing that our local "I <3 Jihad" Progressives are silent on their ChiCom paymasters
> ...



Well, you know, that's the Progressive Utopia


----------



## Litwin (Nov 27, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Read the whole INFORMATIVE article
> *The Federalist ^ *| 11/19/2019 | Helen Raleigh
> 
> _Unprecedented leaked documents confirm the Chinese Communist Party is committing ethnic cleansing, and lying about it to its own people and the world._
> ...


exactly what maskal Marxists  commie did to *Ukrainians and Belarusians *


----------



## K9Buck (Nov 28, 2019)

The free world should NOT be buying Chinese goods.


----------



## Zorro! (Dec 1, 2019)

Litwin said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Read the whole INFORMATIVE article
> ...


Similar ruling philosophic outlooks.

‘Pre-Crime’ AI Is Driving ‘Industrial-Scale Human Rights Abuses’ In China’s Xinjiang Province.


----------



## Litwin (Dec 2, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> The free world should NOT be buying Chinese goods.


how can we buy things from slave-drivers?


----------



## Zorro! (Dec 2, 2019)

Litwin said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > The free world should NOT be buying Chinese goods.
> ...


And gross polluters, it's almost like everything the Left claims to be fully committed to is a farce.  All the plastic in the ocean?  Much of it is from China.  Their merchant ships just throw their trash over the railing.  They treat the world like their toilet.  The Left is so concerned about Muslims, yet, not a peep about millions incarcerated in China in concentration camps.  AOC - says she is an opponent of concentration camps, except, no mention of the mass camps operated by the Chinese.  We waterboarded 3 terrorists and the Left went into endless spasms of agony, yet China is incarcerating Muslim men and quartering government agents in their homes that are sharing their wives beds, and not a peep from the Muslim Bros or anyone. 

YOU KNOW SOMETHING BIG IS STIRRING WHEN CHINA CAN’T STOP LEAKS: It’s been a bad couple of weeks for Beijing, thanks to leaks of classified documents detailing how to impose mass incarceration on the Uyghur Muslim minority, speeches by high-ranking government officials and the claims of an apparently defecting Chinese spy. Helen Raleigh of The Federalist adds up the damages and offers a warning to the U.S.

Only a week ago, The New York Times reported on the Xinjiang Papers, a 403-page collection of reportedly classified Chinese documents—including speeches by Chinese leader Xi Jinping and other Communist Party officials—on plans to carry out the mass incarceration of the Uyghur Muslim minority population in Xinjiang, as well as government directives instructing local officials on how to coerce Uyghur students with lies and threats. We were told by the reporters that the leak of such classified documents out of China was unprecedented.

These were classified Chinese government documents, including a manual for operating the internment camps that hold millions of Uyghur Muslims and other minorities, and intelligence briefings that uncover “how Chinese police are guided by a massive data collection and analysis system that uses artificial intelligence to select entire categories of Xinjiang residents for detention.”

These leaked documents reveal “the inner workings of the camps, the severity of conditions behind the fences, and the dehumanizing instructions regulating inmates’ mundane daily routines.” ICIJ also tweeted that more than 75 journalists and dozens of media partners are working together to report on information uncovered by the China Cable.

I’m sure we will be hearing more in the coming days. The leaked China Cables, in addition to the recently leaked Xinjiang Papers, present indisputable evidence that in the Chinese Communist Party’s own words, China is committing ethnic cleansing in Xinjiang, in the most deliberate and systematic fashion.


----------



## hjmick (Dec 2, 2019)

I didn't need an article to tell me that...


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 12, 2019)

wamose said:


> We shouldn't be dealing with these animals. We need to decouple from these communist assholes.



That wouldn't help get even one person released from those vile concentration camps.


----------



## Zorro! (Dec 24, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > Maps show 500 suspected ‘re-education’ camps and prisons where China is locking up and torturing its Muslim minority.
> ...


PREDICTION: NO ONE WILL THROW A SHOE AT XI, AND IF THEY DID THE WORLD PRESS WOULDN’T APPLAUD: 

China’s vanishing mosques – BBC News.


----------

